# Hi, I'm new here!



## kabri (Mar 17, 2011)

So happy I found this group, seems I can't get enough of reading about other folk's new lambs this time of year! We bred our border cheviot ewes to our Clun Forrest ram late, so no lambs until at least April 6 or so. 

Question, Is it ok to post sheep for sale here, or is there another area? Need to send the ram away, have used him for 2 years, but want to breed his daughters next year. We have only 6 breeding ewes, and not enough room to keep multiple rams. He is SO nice, I really hate to send him to the butcher. And, really happy with the size he put on our small cheviots. 

Well, thanks in advance for all the great posts I'll be reading here as I wait for lambs!!!


----------



## RustyDHart (Mar 18, 2011)

Welcome...There is a "Buy...Sell....Trade" area...just check in the "Index" area and click down to that category.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## elevan (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 18, 2011)

*WELCOME TO BYH!![/b]*


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Royd Wood (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Kabri and 

Good luck with your April lambs and we want photos please


----------



## kabri (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks, and Yep, I will post photos! Had 7 lambs born last year, including one to a first time mother that would not breath. Finally got him going by DH doing mouth to mouth. Now he is our biggest butcher lamb. Too bad we can't keep him as a ram


----------

